# watchgecko discount code



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

for being a good customer , I got e mailed a discount code for watchgecko, if of any use to anybody (shh!) til end of june , not tied it myself but if it helps anybody going to buy

Finally, to say thank you we would like to offer you a *15% discount* off your next order from our website.

Please use the code *WGVIP* the next time you place an order. This code is valid until the end of June 2016.

deano


----------

